
WHO declares the new coronavirus outbreak a Public Health Emergency - happy-go-lucky
https://www.who.int/news-room/detail/30-01-2020-statement-on-the-second-meeting-of-the-international-health-regulations-(2005)-emergency-committee-regarding-the-outbreak-of-novel-coronavirus-(2019-ncov)
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22194798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22194798)

